# Livingston



## stickman (Apr 17, 2012)

Anyone shoot Livingston? Would like to take a trip for my son (14) and I. Not sure were to turn. We fish Livingston just never have done bowfishing. Wantto try it out before the boy talks me into spending money.......


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

Call Mark Malfa at BigFishBowfishingTexas.com


----------



## GarGantuan78 (May 21, 2014)

Ya'll have your own equipment yet? I know you said "before you spend a bunch of money" but i didnt know.


----------



## GarGantuan78 (May 21, 2014)

http://houston.craigslist.org/spo/4410672031.html


----------



## GarGantuan78 (May 21, 2014)

Im sure they will cut you a deal! I called the guy and he seems really nice and knowledgeable! Dont miss out on bowfishing...AT ALL, it is worth every penny to invest in this sport!


----------

